# new finger shooter needs rest



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

NAP centerest/flipper is probably the easiest to come by. Not a bad rest to get going with.


----------



## mwaym (Dec 21, 2005)

But is it a good rest for vanes ???


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

red44 said:


> NAP centerest/flipper is probably the easiest to come by. Not a bad rest to get going with.


Yes this is a very good rest. I shoot fingers with a peep and it works well for keeping things lined up.
Bob


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I would look at a Quick Tune 750 or a old StarHunter rest. Good for feathers or vanes. Easy to set up. I have used these for awhile on my target and hunting bows.

Chris


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Springy*

The Martin springy set is about 8 bucks from LAS? It comes with 4 springs to cover from a 35#-80# bow. As long as his arrows are close (to correct) in spine, the arrow flight will be tough to beat no matter what other rest you might try. You need some setup pics, let me know.

BW


----------



## mwaym (Dec 21, 2005)

I used a springy rest when I first started compound shooting.....with fingers.. back in the day !!!! But, yeah... if ya got set-up pics, I would really appreciate them. Thank you very much. MIKE


----------



## mwaym (Dec 21, 2005)

It just doesn't get much simpler than a springy....'cept off da shelf !!:darkbeer:


----------



## mwaym (Dec 21, 2005)

So do y'all use a peep when shooting fingers ???? Kinda forget about fingers with a compound. He wants a peep, so I guess I get him one. I have a spare C-Peep that I can tie on. He's real sure he wants to shoot fingers, though. I wish I would have stayed that way. I tried tonight with my glove and was good close, but distances were all over the place. That is setup for my release with a ripcord, though !!:darkbeer:


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Whisker biscuit. Does a fantastic job on the archers paradox. It's a full capture rest so it's great for hunting. 

Only draw back is if it gets whet and freezes there can be some issues but this has never happened to me but others have complained about it.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

In my experience a springy works well if the arrow spine is on. Untill you get there, it's a fletch eater. Not the first rest I would try just for that reason.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

IBBW said:


> The Martin springy set is about 8 bucks from LAS? It comes with 4 springs to cover from a 35#-80# bow. As long as his arrows are close (to correct) in spine, the arrow flight will be tough to beat no matter what other rest you might try. You need some setup pics, let me know.
> 
> BW


............IBBW......I'm interested in seeing some pics and set-up tips for a Springy......Please!...Thanks!...........Jim


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

NAP Centerest Flipper -- I've used them since the early 1990's. Darn near "idiot proof". Very easy installation and set-up. I've used them with both feathers and vanes. 

http://www.newarchery.com/products/2-21/arrow-rests/centerest-flipper.html

Tom


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll post'em up tonight. I am on Uncles computer right now and he don't allow photobucket access:nono:


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

Flipper or a Bodoodle!


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

Your arrow spine has to be correct for these rest. Thing is they are THE way to find that arrow/point weight combination!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

IBBW.......Thanks for the pics.....Do You/Have You and recommendations for nock/fletching orientation to get the best tune and arrow flight?....I messed with a Springy rest a bit, and it seems that , like Red44 said, that it wanted to eat my fletchings....I'm very interested in the simplicity of the Springy rest, and the design of it being that it serves as a flipper, and a plunger at the same time....I'll have to order one, with the different springs...I've heard/read that Zenith Archery Products makes a super good Springy...Zenith probably makes the Springy that Martin markets through LAS.....Maybe??....Gotta give a Springy a serious try-out.....Thanks, IBBW!.............Take care!........Jim


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

Well I would buy the martin set to begin with because you are going to need the "body". The zenith springs are just that, a spring. They might sell the bodies but I have never seen one for sale. I would put the rest on, mount the lightest spring, shoot it, then put on the next stiffer, try it and so on and so forth. When your arrow/point weight/correct spring is on there have no doubt, you will know it. I do clip the length down some I use the arrow diameter to determine how much. When its right it won't make a peep when you shoot. If its not right you get spring noise. Now keep in mind it may be the arrow spine, not the spring causing the problem. I would guess the nock is 1/8 to 3/16 high. The center shot is "straight" through the grip. I have 3 hunting bows I finger shoot, they all have a springy on them. The bow in the picture is a C3 w/29"draw HL cam 62# shooting 30" 2117 w/100 gr. points w/5 in. vanes, heavy helical and it shoots broadheads flawlessly. Using these things was how I really found happiness with my arrow flight and accuracy. If ya got good arrow flight..........the other follows.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

IBBW.......Thanks for the set-up tips!...I'll give it a whirl....Jim


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

As a hunter myself I would reccomend the NAP Centerrest. I have used this rest for over 20 years and it is a very reliable and accurate hunting rest. What I do also is to wrap mole skin round the plastic tube that goes over the wire to make it supper quiet for hunting situations.As for peeps.....they limit your ability to see in low light and adverse weather conditions. I have tried them but they did not work for me in alot of hunting conditions so I have learned to shoot accuraty without them. I have found as with the NAP the simplist equipment you can go with to get the job done is often the best.

Steve


----------



## mwaym (Dec 21, 2005)

Okay, so maybe a stupid question....... do ya shoot cock vane out ???? I haven't shot one of these in about 20 years.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

If you can get a springy to work they are great, but they always ate my fletching. I use a NAP Flipper on all my bows. It is easy and cheap with good results. I use Blazer vanes and yes cock feather out.


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

With the centerrest I rotate the nock so the cock vane is slightly pointed down from the out position. That is so when the arrow is knocked the two vanes on the riser side will pass the plunger head without any contact. works great!


----------



## mwaym (Dec 21, 2005)

Okay, so the springy is not being cooperative right now with the tuning process. She's eatin fletch like there's no tomorrow. So, I ordered a flipper. We'll see. I keep trying to talk him into a release... at least I would know what I'm doing wrong there, and be able to correct it in short order. I can tune a release arrow great, but fingers....??.....I have $100 Kazaway rest that is just sittin there, not doing anything !!! But, he won't use it. We did find a couple of awesome trees for our ladder stands today, though !!! And... a great rub just about 30 yards from one !!!:darkbeer: As soon as I can dial him in, he'll be ready in short order for short yardage deer !!! Guarantee it !!!:darkbeer:


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

Its eating fletching because the arrow is too stiff. Better to try that setup when you have more time. The NAP flipper will do the trick. You will probably have to set the rest closer to the riser than the eyeball might think to get acceptable arrow flight.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

mwaym said:


> My 16 year old son has decided that the PSE Nova that I gave him would be better for him if he shot fingers. He has always shot fingers.... just messin around with his selfbow that I made him, and a lightweight Bear recurve. He has always been kind of a natural at shooting a bow. I set his Nova up for release...... AND...... he hates it !!!!!
> 
> So, my question is.... what rest will be good for him ??? He wants to hunt later this year. I know he has alot of arrow flingin to do before he can hunt, but he'll learn fast. I need a simple rest that is dependable and bulletproof and easy to use/tune. Also, should I have him use a peep ???? He never has, but it might help him.
> 
> He's adhd AND autistic, but he has a genius I.Q.. So, he learns what he wants REAL fast !!!!! This is something that he wants real bad, so I really kind of expect great things to come of this. He gets obsessive over stuff he likes......like his dad... ... and I expect this to be the same. He's the smartest kid that I have ever seen, so I think that if he doesn't over-analyze things, he'll be okay. The nature stuff such as trapping problem animals and stuff, he takes a real common sense approach to. SO, I think this will be the same. I think he'll slow down long enough to be skilled at this. I just want to get the set-up right to begin with so he can do his thing !!:darkbeer:


I tell ya what, if you want to try a NAP Centerest I'll send you one to keep.


----------



## mwaym (Dec 21, 2005)

Ya, I think a center rest is what we want for now, and,... like ya said, when we got the time, maybe tune the ol springy in !!! We have a long way to go on that. I thought I might be stiff, but didn't know for sure. They are Carbons..... Beman ICS Bowhunter 500's about 28.5 " with 100 grain field points. Not sure how much weight he's pulling, as I can't find my scales.... It's not too much, though... maybe 40 pounds.


----------



## mwaym (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey Finger Flinger, thanks for the offer, but I already ordered him one. I really appreciate the kind gesture, though. :wink:Thanks again. MIKE:darkbeer:


----------



## mwaym (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, the center rest flipper did the trick. He's shootin straight now !!!! He's shooting right at 40 pounds. I've still got him shooting close for now. He wants to hunt, but knows he's gotta get better before I'll let him. He's got his license, so he's good to go as soon as the groups tighten a bit. The arrows fly real good. Thanks to all for the help. MIKE:darkbeer:


----------

